# Dig out your Ski Googles, Lino & Boom box - original skool !



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Mid 80's Electro - Super Stuff - If this don't bring back memories then nowt will. :doublesho Just found this mix I did in 06' on the hardrive - thought I'd share. The 808 on overdrive 

:thumb:

Direct Link here - Click to Stream

[01]. Cybotron - Clear (Dj Hech Tech - Breakbeat Edit Mix)
[02]. Twilight 22 - Siberian Nights & Electric Kingdom Ulitimix
[03]. Kraftwerk - Tour De France (10-speed instrumental mix)
[04]. Chris 'The Glove' Taylor & Ice T - Reckless ( Club Mix )
[05]. Knightz of Bass - Feel the Groove
[06]. Egyptian Lover - Egypt Egypt
[07]. Unk - Submarino
[08]. Freestylers - Drop the Boom
[09]. Run DMC - It's Like That (Live)
[10]. Arthur Baker - Breakers Revenge
[11]. Tyrone Brunson - The Smurf (original 12'' mix)
[12]. Bedeau - I wonder if i Take You Home (Extended Version)
[13]. The B Boys - Cuttin' Herbie
[14]. Key Matic - Breakin' in Space
[15]. Davy DMX - One for The Treble
[16]. Neucleus - Jam On It ( Unreleased )


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Get the adidas tracky on :thumb:


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Excellent stuff......!















:thumb:


----------

